# Spring Bass Tournament at Portage Lakes



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Spring Bass Tournament at Portage Lakes

Saturday April 23, 2005- 7:00am-3pm- New state park ramp off of Rt.93
Pre-entry fee $65 Day of event $70. Must be postmarked by April 18th

PAYBACKS based on 60 teams- BIG BASS INCLUDED WITH ENTRY.

1st $600 2nd $500 3rd $400 4th $300 
5th $250 6th $200 7th $150 8th $100 BIG BASS $600
Places 1-3 and Big Bass recieve plaques.

Money or places may increase or decrease with greater or lesser participation.

******Proceeds help defray the cost of free annual childrens fishing contest!

Tourney information contact Chris Lagenfeld 330-882-4453 or Louie Kunkle 330-825-5702 evenings

Registration information contact Wayne Westfall 330-253-6394

GOOD LUCK AND GOOD FISHING!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

is it $65 per team? or 65 per man?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

65$ per team KSU. You can fish by yourself or with a partner either way its 65$


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this the Portage lakes bass masters open?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

yes it is flipp.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

up to the top


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

This Saturday, can't wait!

What do you think it will take for the win? Big Bass? Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

After Saturdays club tourny out there I would say 17# to win. I cant believe all the 4 fish limits over 10#. Big bass will be over 5#. Last years big bass was over 6# and 14# won it. I wont be fishing the tourny, but there is a Junior Bassmasters tourny out there at the same time. I will have one of the kids competeing in my boat. The fish are hot at Portage right now. Hope the weather holds out!!! Heres a pic of Mr.Bass. at the Portage club tourny Saturday.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

17.13# won and big bass was 5.51#
36 boats, pretty god turnout for the weather!!!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey whats with all those 5.51# bass being caught out there? Thats 3 weeks in a row a fish has weighed that for big bass.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

thats been one hungry bass lol


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

That lake is awesome not a bad turnout for the weather.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you recall any of the winners names?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Klein and Maynard won Saturday.


----------

